# looking at 2014 toyota tundra



## PLOWMAN45

looking at 2014 toyota tundra double cab with the 4.6 v8 anybody drive this problems im thinking about adding a 7.6 western midweight plow to this truck


----------



## FredG

PLOWMAN45 said:


> looking at 2014 toyota tundra double cab with the 4.6 v8 anybody drive this problems im thinking about adding a 7.6 western midweight plow to this truck


Probably be one of the better trucks you own. I been thinking about one myself. I just don't want to go with the small plow. My Lexus is the only Toyota I ever owned, Has been literally trouble free. Bought it new it's touching 100K. Scared to trade it because it been so good.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

im seeing if i can find cert preowned 5.7 then i can throw an eight foot


----------



## jstevens66

The small v8 tundra should have enough power for an 8 ft plow, but there's nothing like having the extra power of the 5.7 when needed


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I have a 2015 Tundra 5.7 with western midweight. I do believe if you have the 5.7 the dealer may not install it due to the 5.7 being a few pounds more than the 4.6. ( Western says only plow you can get with the 5.7 is the HTS.) if you have the 4.6, since its a lighter engine the midweight is "approved". we all know the tundra can handle plows great... even a 8' er. I went with the midweight and did not have to do any suspension modifications/leveling kit.


----------



## plowguy43

Been thinking of going this route myself. The Tundra seems to be the best half ton when it comes to handling a decent plow. There are plenty of guys locally running 8'2" Boss Vplows. Of course the Boss is one of the lighter plows out there, but the trucks handle it fine. Also, in my experience, the 4.6 V8 has plenty of power matched with a very nice transmission. Also turns out much better MPG than the 5.7 which seems to be fairly thirsty. If you aren't towing extremely heavy loads on a daily basis, I think you'll be happy with the 4.6.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I dont know wear im going with truck i have a post in chevy truck section check it out


----------



## mercer_me

I've plowed with both the 4.6 and the 5.7. Both engines can handle an 8' plow. The Tundra is the best 1/2 truck for plowing that is currently being made.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i saw the truck it four door its got p tires in instead lt tires which they could prob change out for me


----------



## MC94XR7

I love my 5.7L Tundra. I got an 8' Western HD2 on him.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they sold it 24 hours of taking it in for trade so i bought the extended warranty from check covers everything for 5 years


----------

